# albino peacock with egg



## Tyray (Jan 30, 2008)

I have 5 Albino peacocks and found one of them with egg in the mouth. My tank is only 35g (i know, too small for all 5) the one holding the egg is the smallest out of all. Only 1 of these 5 peacock like to bully around others (2nd biggest). my question is

1.) should i move my female with egg holding into a 10g tank or should i move the bully into 10g tank?

2.) how do i know which one is the father?

3.) she is not eating, will she find her own food and survive?

4). any other good suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

1 move the female, if all goes well she'll spit some fry out after around 3 weeks
2 no real way to tell unless you witnessed the spawn, also possible that the eggs aren't fertile
3 She'll be alright for a few weeks without food, sometimes the first time moms will eat their eggs, but after a couple of spawns they will learn what to do.
4 a bigger tank if possible, can you post any pics of the fish, maybe someone here could help tell which are males


----------



## Tyray (Jan 30, 2008)

i will post picture up later, right now i actually don't know if she's been holding the egg for awhile or not. i tried looking into mouth and i couldnt really see if they were eggs or little fry. should i strip it and see? will it be ok if i strip and it's eggs, she'll take them all back in right?


----------



## Tyray (Jan 30, 2008)

good news :thumb: 
first time stripping, and there it is! put the female back into the main tank..i felt really bad, she was running everywhere to look for her babies  hope she'll start eating again soon opcorn:

mama









babies 









safe in the main tank


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

They won't always take the eggs back, especially if it's her first time holding. I'd leave her alone and wait it out. Sometimes when they open the mouth a little you can see in enough to tell if eggs are in there. Does it looks like she's chewing gum sometimes(moving the eggs around in her mouth)?
Here's a vid of my strawberry female holding, you can see the "chewing action"
http://s220.photobucket.com/albums/dd84 ... duce-1.flv


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Congrats! Wait till those eggsacs are gone and you can start feeding them crushed flakes or fry food, baby brine shrimp if you can hatch some.


----------



## Tyray (Jan 30, 2008)

cool, i saw mine wasnt eating but looked like it was chewing on something. then looked at it for 15 mins finally saw something inside. I will start feeding them when those eggsacs are gone. Thanks for the help


----------



## redstallion02 (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats on new fry.

Just one question a little off topic, but I usually feed after I strip even if there is a small amount of egg sack left.

Is there a reason to wait? Will it hurt them? I have yet to have a problem. It just seems that the egg sack is usually gone within 24 hours on most occasions anyway.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I don't think it will harm them, I've done it before too. You don't need to, I can't really tell if it makes them grow any faster or anything. But it's only like a 3 day window I think.


----------



## Denny (Sep 27, 2008)

When you start feeding the fry. Give them very small amongs of feed at first. Don't over feed. As they grow increase their feed slowly. This will help keep their water cleaner and left over food from going bad.


----------

